# Good news!



## Chrissy7411

Well I had my appointment today and I'm now 2 cm dilated, still 100% effaced of course, and he is all the way engaged! I also think I lost my mucus plug, for me it was greenish and slimy and there was a lot of it... :blush: I'm getting a lot of cramps and contractions still and they've been getting stronger!

My Dr. said she wouldn't be surprised if I had him ANY day now! I'm trying not to get too excited but I really hope LO comes realllllly soon. We all want him to come this weekend because my older brother will be in town! Please wish me luck girls! :hugs:


:dust:


----------



## XxXsusieqXxX

:dance: yay :D
Good luck
xx


----------



## xSarahM

Good luck. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. And heres a whole load of labour dust! :dust:
I hope Jace-Noah turns up any day now!


----------



## merakola

:happydance: Goodluck!!


----------



## SapphireCrush

Good luck! How exciting :)


----------



## vinteenage

Sounds like he'll come soon! It seriously can just creep up on you.


----------



## ka_ox

Aw wow :) good luck! Hopefully he'll show his face sometime soon, keep us updated and I hope your okay x


----------



## LovingMommy10

Yay! Good luck!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

happy and healthy Jace hurry uppp!


----------



## mariep

Ahhhh, thats so crazy! GoooodLuck!
You'll have a son in no time!!!!! :D


----------



## Shanelley

OOOH exciting!! Good luck gurlie!! :)


----------



## Chrissy7411

Thank y'all! :flow: I'm trying not to get too excited, but I can't help it... Hehe. :oops:


----------



## Shanelley

You're so close now you lucky thing. :) I still have 21 weeks until i'm in ur shoes. Omg he's going to be soooo adorable!!


----------



## amygwen

Good luck, Chrissy! Can't wait to seeeee him!! :D


----------



## cammy

yay! goodluck...hope it happens for you soon :D


----------



## Chrissy7411

Shanelley said:


> You're so close now you lucky thing. :) I still have 21 weeks until i'm in ur shoes. Omg he's going to be soooo adorable!!

I know I say this all the time and you might hear it all the time, but it really goes by soooo fast! Even though I don't remember what it feels like to not be pregnant, I have no idea where the last nine months have gone. I'm kind of sad in a way that this pregnancy is almost over, but I can't wait to hold my baby boy! :cloud9:

Thank you!


----------



## candicex

That is such good news! I wish my doctor did that at appointment (check how dilated I am) but here in NZ they will only check you if you/they think you're in labor 

So I have no idea if I am even close! But I am going to start walking up stairs and running and eating curry and an anything else I can to get labor started!

I think you'll go into labor in the next 2 days =D!


----------



## kimmy04

Wow congratz!! 

Again, I am so jealous haha! Im due tomorrow and also had an appointment today and I am 0cm dilated and not effaced at all! They won't induce me until July 7th so I will likely be almost 2 weeks overdue if nothing happens before then :cry: 

Hopefully this is it for you!


----------



## Chrissy7411

candicex said:


> That is such good news! I wish my doctor did that at appointment (check how dilated I am) but here in NZ they will only check you if you/they think you're in labor
> 
> So I have no idea if I am even close! But I am going to start walking up stairs and running and eating curry and an anything else I can to get labor started!
> 
> I think you'll go into labor in the next 2 days =D!

Awh I'm sorry! :( Here, they start checking at 36 weeks.

Good luck! Hopefully your LO doesn't keep you waiting long! :flow: I HOPE SO! That would be amazing! :cloud9: We are getting the travel system and washing his clothes, blanket, ect. tomorrow and today we have been cleaning the house like crazy! I just want my water to break!!!! :lol:


----------



## Chrissy7411

kimmy04 said:


> Wow congratz!!
> 
> Again, I am so jealous haha! Im due tomorrow and also had an appointment today and I am 0cm dilated and not effaced at all! They won't induce me until July 7th so I will likely be almost 2 weeks overdue if nothing happens before then :cry:
> 
> Hopefully this is it for you!

Awh good luck! Don't be too discouraged. You can go into labour without even expecting it. ;)

Awh why so long? I would hate to have to wait two weeks.


----------



## birdiex

Ahhhh Chrissy yay! :flow:

Hopefully your bouncing baby boy will be here soon! Good luck!


----------



## YoungMummi17

Omgiosh! GOODLUCK! keep us updated sweet


----------



## candicex

Chrissy7411 said:


> candicex said:
> 
> 
> That is such good news! I wish my doctor did that at appointment (check how dilated I am) but here in NZ they will only check you if you/they think you're in labor
> 
> So I have no idea if I am even close! But I am going to start walking up stairs and running and eating curry and an anything else I can to get labor started!
> 
> I think you'll go into labor in the next 2 days =D!
> 
> Awh I'm sorry! :( Here, they start checking at 36 weeks.
> 
> Good luck! Hopefully your LO doesn't keep you waiting long! :flow: I HOPE SO! That would be amazing! :cloud9: We are getting the travel system and washing his clothes, blanket, ect. tomorrow and today we have been cleaning the house like crazy! I just want my water to break!!!! :lol:Click to expand...

Aw lucky! I wish my doctor would check me, although I am terrified of someone actually looking down there :blush: but I want to know if I am dilated at all or not! I don't reckon I am but I might be! Aw you are going to have him in no time! Just do some walking up stairs and I heard doing squats and jumping jacks also help bring on labor!

I just walked up my set of stairs like 20 times and ran up and down the drive way haha, cars driving past would of been like what is she doing? :dohh:


----------



## Lucy22

Yayy, thats amazing Chrissy! :happydance:

Your so close to meeting your LO..I'm so excited for you :cloud9:
Keep us updated :D 

:hugs:


----------



## Chrissy7411

candicex said:


> Aw lucky! I wish my doctor would check me, although I am terrified of someone actually looking down there :blush: but I want to know if I am dilated at all or not! I don't reckon I am but I might be! Aw you are going to have him in no time! Just do some walking up stairs and I heard doing squats and jumping jacks also help bring on labor!
> 
> I just walked up my set of stairs like 20 times and ran up and down the drive way haha, cars driving past would of been like what is she doing? :dohh:

Yeah... For me it's actually kinda painful and just really uncomfortable. She like goes waaaaay in there. :shock: You might! I had no idea I was going to be 1 cm and since I stayed 1 cm for another week I really didn't think I was going to be 2 cm, but I am! :) 

My mom is going to go on a long walk with me in an hour or so, once the sun goes down more! :flow: And we are going to stop by the gym at my apartments because they have one of those big balls, and I'm gonna bounce on it lol. :lol:

Haha, yeah... We probably look like crazy pregnant people! :lol:


----------



## vinteenage

Chrissy7411 said:


> I just want my water to break!!!! :lol:

Keep in mind only about 10% of labors start with ones water breaking. :flower:

(mine did breaking was the start of my labor though.)


----------



## candicex

Chrissy7411 said:


> candicex said:
> 
> 
> Aw lucky! I wish my doctor would check me, although I am terrified of someone actually looking down there :blush: but I want to know if I am dilated at all or not! I don't reckon I am but I might be! Aw you are going to have him in no time! Just do some walking up stairs and I heard doing squats and jumping jacks also help bring on labor!
> 
> I just walked up my set of stairs like 20 times and ran up and down the drive way haha, cars driving past would of been like what is she doing? :dohh:
> 
> Yeah... For me it's actually kinda painful and just really uncomfortable. She like goes waaaaay in there. :shock: You might! I had no idea I was going to be 1 cm and since I stayed 1 cm for another week I really didn't think I was going to be 2 cm, but I am! :)
> 
> My mom is going to go on a long walk with me in an hour or so, once the sun goes down more! :flow: And we are going to stop by the gym at my apartments because they have one of those big balls, and I'm gonna bounce on it lol. :lol:
> 
> Haha, yeah... We probably look like crazy pregnant people! :lol:Click to expand...

EEeee! I can't imagine getting checked, I think I am more terrified of the doctor telling me to take of my undies to get checked than the actual labor :dohh: i'm so self concious down there :blush: 

Ohhh that's right it's summer where you are, right? It's the middle of the day here but it's winter so I don't get all hot and sweaty (too much) from running and walking hehe. I want one of those balls! I know my mum use to have one... hmm might go for a hunt and do some bouncing :holly:


----------



## krys

Yay!! Good luck!! I hope he comes really soon :happydance:


----------



## DollFaceJessi

YAY!
:happydance:
Im excited to hear about the labor soon, and good thing you told me what the mucas plug looked like, Im always obsessing that mine came out xD
Jace will be here very soon. And such good time, a summer baby!


----------



## spyrolling

oh my goodness! that's so exciting. good luck!


----------



## JLFKJS

Eeeee! Goood luck!!

:dance::wohoo:\\:D/:holly:



lol


----------



## candicex

JLFKJS - We have the same due date! =)


----------



## JLFKJS

candicex said:


> JLFKJS - We have the same due date! =)

Awe yay! How are you feeling? We are almost there!!:flower:


----------



## candicex

JLFKJS said:


> candicex said:
> 
> 
> JLFKJS - We have the same due date! =)
> 
> Awe yay! How are you feeling? We are almost there!!:flower:Click to expand...

I am feeling ok! My stretch marks are making my stomach SO itchy, and I think I am getting braxton hicks which is good! I know I am so excited! How are you feeling? Have you been doing anything to try bring on labor? :flower:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Thank you all so much! :hugs2:


vinteenage said:


> Keep in mind only about 10% of labors start with ones water breaking. :flower:
> 
> (mine did breaking was the start of my labor though.)

Yes, that's true! :) If my water did break then I'd KNOW for sure I was going to have him hehe. I'm sure I'll know when I'm in labor though lol.


candicex said:


> EEeee! I can't imagine getting checked, I think I am more terrified of the doctor telling me to take of my undies to get checked than the actual labor :dohh: i'm so self concious down there :blush:
> 
> Ohhh that's right it's summer where you are, right? It's the middle of the day here but it's winter so I don't get all hot and sweaty (too much) from running and walking hehe. I want one of those balls! I know my mum use to have one... hmm might go for a hunt and do some bouncing :holly:

It's okay... I am too. :oops: I get excited because I like to know if there is any progress but I wish they could know without having to actually go in there. :shock: Yes. IT'S SO HOT. Especially in Texas. :( 

Yeah I'm gonna do plenty of this! :holly: :lol:


----------



## JLFKJS

candicex said:


> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candicex said:
> 
> 
> JLFKJS - We have the same due date! =)
> 
> Awe yay! How are you feeling? We are almost there!!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I am feeling ok! My stretch marks are making my stomach SO itchy, and I think I am getting braxton hicks which is good! I know I am so excited! How are you feeling? Have you been doing anything to try bring on labor? :flower:Click to expand...


I'm feeling pretty good besides my hips killing me when I wake up! No progress yet as far as dialation and whatnot. I've been walking quite a bit but its more of a cowboy waddle type thing now lol. What about you?


----------



## we can't wait

All modesty goes out the window when you hear the nurse say "You're ten centimeters. Time to start pushing!" Honestly, I was sooo shy about being checked & such... but you quickly get over it! :thumbup: I wore pretty socks during labor (from Target... weird, I know) and I just stared at my socks while I was being checked & when I was pushing. :haha: Good distraction, I suppose.

Annddd, YIPPEEEEEE! :wohoo: I am so excited for you to have Jace! I'm going to be going insane waiting for updates when you actually go into labor! ;) Oh, regarding the water breaking bit, my waters started leaking when they induced me-- I was 3cm. The majority of my waters came out when I pushed her out though. & because my epi didn't work, I could feel it... and it felt SO weird! Just, gushy. :haha: I look back on my labor and LOVE it, like the whole process. I know that is weird... but, yeah. I hope that you have a really good experience, Chrissy! :hugs:

:holly: :flow:


----------



## jc_catt

Lots of Labor Dust :D :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jc_catt

^ Maybe a little excessive? :blush:


----------



## candicex

Chrissy7411 said:


> Thank you all so much! :hugs2:
> It's okay... I am too. :oops: I get excited because I like to know if there is any progress but I wish they could know without having to actually go in there. :shock: Yes. IT'S SO HOT. Especially in Texas. :(
> 
> Yeah I'm gonna do plenty of this! :holly: :lol:


I think I would find it more weird having my doctor check (well midwife) just because she does home visits, and I would feel SO weird lying on my bed with my undies off and her doing her thing haha.

Aw, it's cold as here! I am so glad I am big during winter, I couldn't imagine being this big and it being summer :dohh:

Haha I am going to do lots of :holly: and I just walked up and down 21 flights of stairs, swung on some swings and did some running and I had a spicy pie for lunch :lol: so hopefully that has helped her move along a bit more!

I give you lots of :dust: the magical faeries of labor dust are going to make you go into labor tomorrow I have decided!


----------



## candicex

JLFKJS said:


> candicex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candicex said:
> 
> 
> JLFKJS - We have the same due date! =)
> 
> Awe yay! How are you feeling? We are almost there!!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I am feeling ok! My stretch marks are making my stomach SO itchy, and I think I am getting braxton hicks which is good! I know I am so excited! How are you feeling? Have you been doing anything to try bring on labor? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good besides my hips killing me when I wake up! No progress yet as far as dialation and whatnot. I've been walking quite a bit but its more of a cowboy waddle type thing now lol. What about you?Click to expand...

Haha, I have been trying to "run" but it is more a fast penguin waddle, I got a few odd stares at the park :lol: Aw I wish my midwife checked how dilated I am, but in NZ they only check you if they think you're in labor :growlmad: which is so dumb! So I am clueless on that front!


----------



## kittycat18

Labour dust for Chrissy and Jace :dust:


----------



## Chrissy7411

candicex said:


> I think I would find it more weird having my doctor check (well midwife) just because she does home visits, and I would feel SO weird lying on my bed with my undies off and her doing her thing haha.
> 
> Aw, it's cold as here! I am so glad I am big during winter, I couldn't imagine being this big and it being summer :dohh:
> 
> Haha I am going to do lots of :holly: and I just walked up and down 21 flights of stairs, swung on some swings and did some running and I had a spicy pie for lunch :lol: so hopefully that has helped her move along a bit more!
> 
> I give you lots of :dust: the magical faeries of labor dust are going to make you go into labor tomorrow I have decided!

Haha yeah, I've gotten used to it already but still it's pretty weird lol. 
I wish it was winter! I was barely pregnant during the winter time... Didn't help me at all lol! :lol:

Dang girl, you are dedicated! Hehe I'm just going to walk again today, I'll walk until I can't walk anymore!!!!! :bodyb: Oh I hope soooo. <3


----------



## Chrissy7411

we can't wait said:


> All modesty goes out the window when you hear the nurse say "You're ten centimeters. Time to start pushing!" Honestly, I was sooo shy about being checked & such... but you quickly get over it! :thumbup: I wore pretty socks during labor (from Target... weird, I know) and I just stared at my socks while I was being checked & when I was pushing. :haha: Good distraction, I suppose.
> 
> Annddd, YIPPEEEEEE! :wohoo: I am so excited for you to have Jace! I'm going to be going insane waiting for updates when you actually go into labor! ;) Oh, regarding the water breaking bit, my waters started leaking when they induced me-- I was 3cm. The majority of my waters came out when I pushed her out though. & because my epi didn't work, I could feel it... and it felt SO weird! Just, gushy. :haha: I look back on my labor and LOVE it, like the whole process. I know that is weird... but, yeah. I hope that you have a really good experience, Chrissy! :hugs:
> 
> :holly: :flow:

I'll be sure to wear my best of long socks! :rofl: I've got tons! Some with polka dots, stripes, Christmas designs lmao! 

I'm going insane waiting for labor! :D Haha weirrrrddddd. I wanna experience my water break! Awh thanks, I really hope I have a good experience. I don't wanna end up being one of those people who never wanna have babies again because labor was so horrible. :shock: But, as long as Jace is happy, healthy and arrives safety it'll be a good experience I'm sure. :oops:


----------



## Elizax

:happydance: wow good luck hunni hope he pops out soon! :haha: :flow:


----------



## vinteenage

Chrissy7411 said:


> Awh thanks, I really hope I have a good experience. I don't wanna end up being one of those people who never wanna have babies again because labor was so horrible.

I think a lot of this depends on your attitude (some girls though have had very traumatic births with ventouse and extensive tearing etc, but that's not what I'm referring to! Dont want to offend anyone).

Keep an open mind, take your doctor's advice into consideration but stick to your own guns too about how you want your labor to be...but if baby is in danger, obviously the safest option is best! If you have to have a c-section try not to be super hard on yourself, etc. :flower:

I was lucky and had a super smooth 15 hour labor and I'm honestly excited to do it again in the future! I hope you experience the same.

Similar to the socks, I had my toe nails painted and all the nurses commented. :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

Good Luck Chrissy.
What Daphne said about C-sections, Don't personally take it hard on yourself if you have to have one. 
I had to have one and I cried and cried becasue I thought I let my daughter down but then I thought this is for the safety of my daughter and to make sure she lives.
Go in when your going to have Jace and be calm. Think Im going to have my baby here soon. 
Dont be like me and freak the heck out lol


----------



## Chrissy7411

Awh thank you Daphne and Leah! :hugs:

I will do my best to stay in a positive mind set, I'm already pretty positive and open minded but a c-section is one thing that terrifies me and upsets me for many reasons, but I just have to keep telling myself whatever happens is for my baby and so he will be safe. So regardless of how Jace arrives, as long as he is safe and sound I'll be happy! :flow: I know its easier said than done (about staying calm) but I'll do my best! Thank y'all for the encouraging words!

Maybe I can find those long socks that look like gloves for your feet! Hehe.


----------



## daydreamerx

Good luck! AH im actualy so excited for you, keep us updated :flower: xxxx


----------



## candicex

Chrissy7411 said:


> candicex said:
> 
> 
> I think I would find it more weird having my doctor check (well midwife) just because she does home visits, and I would feel SO weird lying on my bed with my undies off and her doing her thing haha.
> 
> Aw, it's cold as here! I am so glad I am big during winter, I couldn't imagine being this big and it being summer :dohh:
> 
> Haha I am going to do lots of :holly: and I just walked up and down 21 flights of stairs, swung on some swings and did some running and I had a spicy pie for lunch :lol: so hopefully that has helped her move along a bit more!
> 
> I give you lots of :dust: the magical faeries of labor dust are going to make you go into labor tomorrow I have decided!
> 
> Haha yeah, I've gotten used to it already but still it's pretty weird lol.
> I wish it was winter! I was barely pregnant during the winter time... Didn't help me at all lol! :lol:
> 
> Dang girl, you are dedicated! Hehe I'm just going to walk again today, I'll walk until I can't walk anymore!!!!! :bodyb: Oh I hope soooo. <3Click to expand...

Haha it was oppisote for me I was barely pregnant in summer, which was good cause I still went swimming heaps and nobody could tell I was pregnant :thumbup:

Haha I am so dedicated to getting my LO out! I am in pain, she's moving like a acrobat in there and it hurts! I think she needs to come out into the world :winkwink: aw your getting so close Chrissy! You're definitely going to go into labor anytime!

I am super excited cause I am officially FULL TERM today :happydance: come on baby time to come out :flower:


----------



## LovingYou

good luck!! yay hopefully he is here soon! 

i had a c-section and its not the end of the world, all i cared was that she came safely into the world. I'm sure you'll do great! lots of labor dust!!!


----------



## x__amour

I WANT TO SEE YOUR BABEH. :brat:


----------



## Chrissy7411

candicex said:


> Haha it was oppisote for me I was barely pregnant in summer, which was good cause I still went swimming heaps and nobody could tell I was pregnant :thumbup:
> 
> Haha I am so dedicated to getting my LO out! I am in pain, she's moving like a acrobat in there and it hurts! I think she needs to come out into the world :winkwink: aw your getting so close Chrissy! You're definitely going to go into labor anytime!
> 
> I am super excited cause I am officially FULL TERM today :happydance: come on baby time to come out :flower:

Lucky! I LOVE swimming, it makes me feel so light and it takes all the pressure/pain away! :) Now I don't really swim cause my stretch marks have gotten really bad, especially since I scratched the hell out of them... I just couldn't help it... :( I had NO idea how bad they could itch until now lol. Gosh I hope so! I try not to get too excited but I'm very hopeful. :flow:

Meeeee toooooo, I just want him OUT! I've never been more uncomfortable in my life and it all just gets worse everyday lol. Ugh.

I know! Congrats! Labor dust for both of us! :) :) :)


----------



## candicex

Chrissy7411 said:


> candicex said:
> 
> 
> Haha it was oppisote for me I was barely pregnant in summer, which was good cause I still went swimming heaps and nobody could tell I was pregnant :thumbup:
> 
> Haha I am so dedicated to getting my LO out! I am in pain, she's moving like a acrobat in there and it hurts! I think she needs to come out into the world :winkwink: aw your getting so close Chrissy! You're definitely going to go into labor anytime!
> 
> I am super excited cause I am officially FULL TERM today :happydance: come on baby time to come out :flower:
> 
> Lucky! I LOVE swimming, it makes me feel so light and it takes all the pressure/pain away! :) Now I don't really swim cause my stretch marks have gotten really bad, especially since I scratched the hell out of them... I just couldn't help it... :( I had NO idea how bad they could itch until now lol. Gosh I hope so! I try not to get too excited but I'm very hopeful. :flow:
> 
> Meeeee toooooo, I just want him OUT! I've never been more uncomfortable in my life and it all just gets worse everyday lol. Ugh.
> 
> I know! Congrats! Labor dust for both of us! :) :) :)Click to expand...

I want to go swimming now to see what it's like swimming with a big belly! But it's too cold to go swimming lol Ugh I only started getting stretch marks like a week or so ago and my god are they itchy! They drive me insane! I wish there was a soothing non-itch lotion we could put on our bellies. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: 
Lots of labor dust for us! 

Have you had any contractions or anything? Have you lost your plug?
I haven't lost my plug at all, I have ZILCH labor signs, even with all the exercise i'm doing :lol:


----------



## vinteenage

Chrissy, you are now more pregnant than I ever was. :haha:

Get yourself out, Jace!


----------



## dreabae

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good luckkk!!!! I hope he comes =D


----------



## cabbagebaby

have a curry with 2 extra extra hot chillys it helped evacutate my little one after being 2 cm dilated for 3 weeks !!! i just saw you bump photo and your about the same size i was i just pray you dont have a 10 pound 9 oz baby good luck tho !!


----------



## we can't wait

vinteenage said:


> Chrissy, you are now more pregnant than I ever was. :haha:

:haha: Me, too!

I want to see him NOW! :brat:


----------



## birdiex

Hurry up and pop him out Chrissy :rofl:!


----------



## Chrissy7411

I'm getting soooo fed up! Ugh. Been having irregular contractions everyday, all freaking day and I'm having horrible cramps. I just want my baby!!! :brat:


----------



## Chrissy7411

candicex said:


> I want to go swimming now to see what it's like swimming with a big belly! But it's too cold to go swimming lol Ugh I only started getting stretch marks like a week or so ago and my god are they itchy! They drive me insane! I wish there was a soothing non-itch lotion we could put on our bellies.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> Lots of labor dust for us!
> 
> Have you had any contractions or anything? Have you lost your plug?
> I haven't lost my plug at all, I have ZILCH labor signs, even with all the exercise i'm doing :lol:

Indoor pool? :lol:

I started getting stretch marks at like 34 or 35... But they got freaking horrible at 37 and now they just get worse and worse. I knowwwww it's horrible how itchy they are!


Yes. A ton, but they're always irregular. And yes I have! I get SO many signs, I think that's why I get so frustrated, everything points to baby but it never happens. :( :( :( :(


----------



## newmommy23

yay! sooo exciting! :dust:


----------



## we can't wait

Cramping is good :) I actually didn't know that the cramping feelings i was having were contractions until I was at the hospital and they told me. Everyone described contractions high up in their belly and it spread downwards... but not me. :shrug: Mine were low like menstrual cramps, or kind of like gas pains (weird, I know). When they got stronger I could feel them in my hips... but they never got as bad as I was expecting. So cramping could be a good sign for you. Everyone's different. ;)
Gooooood luck, lovely! :flow:

:holly:


----------



## Chrissy7411

we can't wait said:


> Cramping is good :) I actually didn't know that the cramping feelings i was having were contractions until I was at the hospital and they told me. Everyone described contractions high up in their belly and it spread downwards... but not me. :shrug: Mine were low like menstrual cramps, or kind of like gas pains (weird, I know). When they got stronger I could feel them in my hips... but they never got as bad as I was expecting. So cramping could be a good sign for you. Everyone's different. ;)
> Gooooood luck, lovely! :flow:
> 
> :holly:

Really? Sometimes I can feel them real low and then go up my belly, but sometimes it feels just like really bad menstrual cramps really low and it like, wraps around to my back (also can feel it in my hips when it does this) and they really, really hurt. :wacko:

ETA: The pain even goes down my legs a little, like the inner part of my thighs and right under my butt. :shrug:


----------



## JLFKJS

Chrissy7411 said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> Cramping is good :) I actually didn't know that the cramping feelings i was having were contractions until I was at the hospital and they told me. Everyone described contractions high up in their belly and it spread downwards... but not me. :shrug: Mine were low like menstrual cramps, or kind of like gas pains (weird, I know). When they got stronger I could feel them in my hips... but they never got as bad as I was expecting. So cramping could be a good sign for you. Everyone's different. ;)
> Gooooood luck, lovely! :flow:
> 
> :holly:
> 
> Really? Sometimes I can feel them real low and then go up my belly, but sometimes it feels just like really bad menstrual cramps really low and it like, wraps around to my back (also can feel it in my hips when it does this) and they really, really hurt. :wacko:
> 
> ETA: The pain even goes down my legs a little, like the inner part of my thighs and right under my butt. :shrug:Click to expand...

eeeeek! Sounds like labor pains to me!! I hope you get to see your little man soon!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

CHRISSY! OMG! It sounds like you might be in labor!!! :D


----------



## JLFKJS

x__amour said:


> CHRISSY! OMG! It sounds like you might be in labor!!! :D

OT but you have the cutest baby ever. :flower:


----------



## x__amour

JLFKJS said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> CHRISSY! OMG! It sounds like you might be in labor!!! :D
> 
> OT but you have the cutest baby ever. :flower:Click to expand...

THANK YOU! :D :hugs:


----------



## Chrissy7411

x__amour said:


> CHRISSY! OMG! It sounds like you might be in labor!!! :D

You really think so? All day I've been debating on going to the hospital, but I just don't know what I should do. I'd hate to go and them just tell me it's nothing. :dohh: I've been getting the pain ALL day though... I'm feeling it right now too. :wacko:


----------



## x__amour

Chrissy7411 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> CHRISSY! OMG! It sounds like you might be in labor!!! :D
> 
> You really think so? All day I've been debating on going to the hospital, but I just don't know what I should do. I'd hate to go and them just tell me it's nothing. :dohh: I've been getting the pain ALL day though... I'm feeling it right now too. :wacko:Click to expand...

Yeah, it kind of does! Especially since it's wrapping down to your thighs! Do you have texting? :D


----------



## Chrissy7411

x__amour said:



> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> CHRISSY! OMG! It sounds like you might be in labor!!! :D
> 
> You really think so? All day I've been debating on going to the hospital, but I just don't know what I should do. I'd hate to go and them just tell me it's nothing. :dohh: I've been getting the pain ALL day though... I'm feeling it right now too. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it kind of does! Especially since it's wrapping down to your thighs! Do you have texting? :DClick to expand...

I hope sooo! Yes I do! :)


----------



## x__amour

Chrissy7411 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> CHRISSY! OMG! It sounds like you might be in labor!!! :D
> 
> You really think so? All day I've been debating on going to the hospital, but I just don't know what I should do. I'd hate to go and them just tell me it's nothing. :dohh: I've been getting the pain ALL day though... I'm feeling it right now too. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it kind of does! Especially since it's wrapping down to your thighs! Do you have texting? :DClick to expand...
> 
> I hope sooo! Yes I do! :)Click to expand...

I'll message you my number, I'm getting off but text me! :)


----------



## we can't wait

Yeah, Im with Shannon. It kind of does sound like you're in early labor.


----------



## Chrissy7411

What can I do? I just have to wait right? Grr this is torture. :(


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Uhmmm Chrissy Im sending you a PM with my number right now YOU BETTER text me too. I WANT YOUR BABY TO BE HERE NOW!


----------



## we can't wait

I think the general rule of thumb is if you're getting them every 5 mins, or they are too strong to talk through. If you feel like they're strong & close you can go get checked out... if not, you can just wait at home for a bit. ;)

I would say text me, but I'm going to lay down as soon as LO does. You'll have to tell me asap when you go to the hospital though!! :D


----------



## we can't wait

I'm going to PM you & Skye my numberrr. :D
:holly:


----------



## aidensxmomma

I hope this is finally it for you Chrissy. :thumbup:


----------



## mariep

I hope you have him real soon!!! Good Luck if so! :D


----------



## x__amour

For those who haven't seen Chrissy's in the hospital with contractions 4 minutes apart! :happydance:


----------



## kittycat18

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: OMG OMG OMG GOOD LUCK CHRISSY! I can't believe this! I was just reading through the thread and was about to say that I have been having irregular contractions from Tuesday night and was in the Hospital Saturday night but they just said I was fine and sent me home.

You lucky bitch :haha: Keep us all updated and I will message on Facebook!! xox


----------



## SapphireCrush

Puuuuuuuuuuuush!!!!! :rofl:

(good luck!)


----------



## candicex

x__amour said:


> For those who haven't seen Chrissy's in the hospital with contractions 4 minutes apart! :happydance:

Omg omg!!!! Chrissy is finally in labor!! :happydance:
I can't believe it! Finally :haha:

Good luck Chrissy!!! You will be meeting you little man so soon!! :flower:

Ahhhh I am so excited for you, I literally screamed when I read that you are in labor hehe :haha:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Hey girlies. I was having them every 4 minutes and after awhile they went back to slightly irregular and my cervix was still a bit too high... So I'm back home! :( still having contractions and labor is definitely coming soon, just not tonight! :brat:


----------



## Chrissy7411

I could just cry right now!!!!! :sad2:


----------



## candicex

Awww no!!!

:dust::dust::dust:

He should definitely be here in the next day or so!
You will be back at the hospital before you know it :lol:


----------



## KellyJelly92

Awh Chrissy! :hugs: He will be here soon honey :flower:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: xxx


----------



## kittycat18

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## emz_x

Aww, hope it's tomorrow then for you! Either way, he's going to be coming very soon.


----------



## Kaisma

How exciting!!! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## birdiex

Ahhh Chrissy good luck sweetie! I'm going to add you on FB xx


----------



## JLFKJS

Good luck love! Get plenty of rest!!!


----------



## Caitlimbz

We're in the same boat :( I hate waiting around toooo, Ethan was nearly here then it seems like he changed his mind!

Fingers crossed for you meeting little Jace soon!! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## x_ellen

congratulations & good luck! so exciting! :) xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Good luck my lovely bump buddy. 
He'll be here soon by the sounds of it. :D :D So excited for you
I've been getting some irregular, but frequent pains too, frustrating as I'm not sure what pains are what etc at the moment so just waiting around until I KNOW that they're bad enough to go into hospital. 
I can't wait to hear an update.. sounds like you're getting close! Lots of love and good luck!
:dust:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
I hope he comes soon!!


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

Good Luck!!!

Hurry up and come out Jace, Mommy and the rest of us want to see your handsome face!!!!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Sending labor dust your way
:dust::dust::dust:

I really hope he decides to make his entrance soon. You are getting so close. :happydance:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Thank y'all soooo much!!!!! I really hope things keep progressing! :) I just woke up, and still contracting, but not nearly as bad. :( 

I just gotta stay positive and patient! 

Come on baaaabbbby! :dust:


----------



## birdiex

Try going for a long walk Chrissy, and bouncing on a birth ball if you have one? :flow:


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Gosh I could imagine how waiting feels like!
Every day a year.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Labor dust, heading your way!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## x__amour

DAMN. I thought last night was the real deal! Come on Jace!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Chrissy7411

x__amour said:


> DAMN. I thought last night was the real deal! Come on Jace!!!
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

ME TOO! I'm still getting contractions, I woke up with them but every time they start to feel like they're going to stay regular they don't! WTF! :wacko:


----------



## we can't wait

x__amour said:


> DAMN. I thought last night was the real deal! Come on Jace!!!
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Me, too. :nope: Stubborn little Jace!


----------



## Chrissy7411

:brat:


----------



## vinteenage

Go have sex...


----------



## Chrissy7411

vinteenage said:


> Go have sex...

We tried yesterday, and I think that's what actually started my contractions. It's kinda hard to though, me and OH are usually never alone even on his days off because my little brother's home since it's summer! :( OH never wants to do it at night, because he wake up at 4:30, which is understandable but ugh makes mad lol.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

mariep said:


> I hope you have him real soon!!! Good Luck if so! :D




vinteenage said:


> Go have sex...

:rofl: idk why this made me just totally laugh out loud- litterally- but it did!! :haha: "Go have sex..."
I agree though Chrissy he's being way too stubborn, go have sex, while walking around the block, and eating spicy curry! :haha: I told Chloe to try it but I guess she didn't think it'd be very appropriate :shrug:


----------



## birdiex

vinteenage said:


> Go have sex...

Apparently the hormones in sperm are better absorbed from swallowing than applied straight to the cervix.. I read that somewhere anyway!

Give your OH some special mouth loving, and if that does nothing, :sex:! :haha:


----------



## xSarahM

birdiex said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Go have sex...
> 
> Apparently the hormones in sperm are better absorbed from swallowing than applied straight to the cervix.. I read that somewhere anyway!
> 
> Give your OH some special mouth loving, and if that does nothing, :sex:! :haha:Click to expand...


Here comes genius Sarah! Are you all ready!? :)
You're right, its more effective to 'consume' it. And the hormone thats in the sperm that has been known to help induce labour is also in.. pineapple. So if you'd rather something fruity! Pineapple :winkwink:


----------



## Chrissy7411

birdiex said:


> Apparently the hormones in sperm are better absorbed from swallowing than applied straight to the cervix.. I read that somewhere anyway!
> 
> Give your OH some special mouth loving, and if that does nothing, :sex:! :haha:

LOL seriously? I guess OH will get what he wants for once! :rofl:


Skyebo said:


> :rofl: idk why this made me just totally laugh out loud- litterally- but it did!! :haha: "Go have sex..."
> I agree though Chrissy he's being way too stubborn, go have sex, while walking around the block, and eating spicy curry! :haha: I told Chloe to try it but I guess she didn't think it'd be very appropriate :shrug:

Haha yeah, I've just been walking, but I guess I have to step it up! :haha:


xSarahM said:


> Here comes genius Sarah! Are you all ready!? :)
> You're right, its more effective to 'consume' it. And the hormone thats in the sperm that has been known to help induce labour is also in.. pineapple. So if you'd rather something fruity! Pineapple :winkwink:

HAHA, that's too funny. I would have never guessed that! OH is gonna be sooo happy lmao. :rofl:


----------



## xSarahM

Skyebo said:


> mariep said:
> 
> 
> I hope you have him real soon!!! Good Luck if so! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Go have sex...Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: idk why this made me just totally laugh out loud- litterally- but it did!! :haha: "Go have sex..."
> I agree though Chrissy he's being way too stubborn, go have sex, while walking around the block, and eating spicy curry! :haha:* I told Chloe to try it but I guess she didn't think it'd be very appropriate *:shrug:Click to expand...

I wonder why she didnt find it appropriate :shrug:
I do that every Teusday!


----------



## we can't wait

That makes since... When I went in to be induced they said it happened so fast (only in labor four hours) because I was already going into labor on my own. As some of you may remember, I was on pelvic rest... So, um, TMI, no intercourse, but... :blush:

Maybe you should eat some pineapple instead. :haha:


----------



## Chrissy7411

xSarahM said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariep said:
> 
> 
> I hope you have him real soon!!! Good Luck if so! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Go have sex...Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: idk why this made me just totally laugh out loud- litterally- but it did!! :haha: "Go have sex..."
> I agree though Chrissy he's being way too stubborn, go have sex, while walking around the block, and eating spicy curry! :haha:* I told Chloe to try it but I guess she didn't think it'd be very appropriate *:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder why she didnt find it appropriate :shrug:
> *I do that every Teusday!*Click to expand...

Me too. :shrug:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## we can't wait

xSarahM said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariep said:
> 
> 
> I hope you have him real soon!!! Good Luck if so! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Go have sex...Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: idk why this made me just totally laugh out loud- litterally- but it did!! :haha: "Go have sex..."
> I agree though Chrissy he's being way too stubborn, go have sex, while walking around the block, and eating spicy curry! :haha:* I told Chloe to try it but I guess she didn't think it'd be very appropriate *:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder why she didnt find it appropriate :shrug:
> I do that every Teusday!Click to expand...

You have sex while walking around the block every tuesday?? :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol I know Sarah I used to do the same thing. I even reccomended a horse costume like this, https://www.google.com/m/search?q=c...source=mog&csll=&action=&ltoken=3c7060dd#i=11 , where 2 people are in it together! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## x__amour

A MAN THAT DOESN'T WANT SEX!? :saywhat:


----------



## xSarahM

we can't wait said:


> You have sex while walking around the block every tuesday?? :haha:


Well it was a bit tricky at first.. but the more you do it the easier it gets!
You just have to ignore the stares..


----------



## xSarahM

Skyebo said:


> Lol I know Sarah I used to do the same thing. I even reccomended a horse costume like this, https://www.google.com/m/search?q=c...source=mog&csll=&action=&ltoken=3c7060dd#i=11 , where 2 people are in it together! :rofl::rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
I'd LOVE to know what goes through your head sometimes, Skye!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

xSarahM said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Lol I know Sarah I used to do the same thing. I even reccomended a horse costume like this, https://www.google.com/m/search?q=c...source=mog&csll=&action=&ltoken=3c7060dd#i=11 , where 2 people are in it together! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> I'd LOVE to know what goes through your head sometimes, Skye!Click to expand...

:blush::blush::blush: lol Im sure no one would want to talk to me anymore.. I think about WEIRD things... LOL. I can't believe that actually even went through my head and that I said it out loud!! Hahahah


----------



## Chrissy7411

x__amour said:


> A MAN THAT DOESN'T WANT SEX!? :saywhat:

I KNOW RIGHT! :shock: Maybe it's because I want it for my own selfish reasons? :shrug:


----------



## vinteenage

You have to eat a crap load of pineapple. Seriously. Its like for whole ones or something equally absurd.


----------



## x__amour

Chrissy7411 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> A MAN THAT DOESN'T WANT SEX!? :saywhat:
> 
> I KNOW RIGHT! :shock: Maybe it's because I want it for my own selfish reasons? :shrug:Click to expand...

Oooh yes. I understand that. DH was exactly the same way. He was very, very against it. Not that it mattered as I went overdue/was induced anyways. :dohh:


----------



## xSarahM

vinteenage said:


> You have to eat a crap load of pineapple. Seriously. Its like for whole ones or something equally absurd.

Oh. Well i dont even like pineapple, so if i get to that point in my pregnancy. I'll just have the sperm thanks! :blush:


----------



## vinteenage

My midwife, once I hit 37 weeks, told me to do my "homework" after every appt. :haha:


----------



## Chrissy7411

xSarahM said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> You have to eat a crap load of pineapple. Seriously. Its like for whole ones or something equally absurd.
> 
> Oh. Well i dont even like pineapple, so if i get to that point in my pregnancy. I'll just have the sperm thanks! :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl:


I agree. :shy:


vinteenage said:


> My midwife, once I hit 37 weeks, told me to do my "homework" after every appt. :haha:

:haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol Im probably gonna be one of those people doing ANYTHING I can. Including castor oil if I start having contractions that are regular then stop!


----------



## x__amour

I would not recommend castor oil! :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

vinteenage said:


> You have to eat a crap load of pineapple. Seriously. Its like for whole ones or something equally absurd.

You have to eat like 10 whole pineapples or something, I ate half of one on my due date and all it did was give me heartburn lol.


----------



## Chrissy7411

x__amour said:
 

> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> A MAN THAT DOESN'T WANT SEX!? :saywhat:
> 
> I KNOW RIGHT! :shock: Maybe it's because I want it for my own selfish reasons? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh yes. I understand that. DH was exactly the same way. He was very, very against it. Not that it mattered as I went overdue/was induced anyways. :dohh:Click to expand...

I feel like I'm going to go overdue! :dohh:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

x__amour said:


> I would not recommend castor oil! :haha:

Lol I have heard how absolutely disguisting it is- is that why? Hahaha. It didn't work for my aunt! Did NOTHING- not even make her sick.


----------



## Chrissy7411

Doesn't castor oil give you the runs? :shock: Imagine having the runs during labor!!!! :lol:


----------



## x__amour

Chrissy7411 said:


> I feel like I'm going to go overdue! :dohh:

Or maybe he wants to be born on the 4th! Then you can tell him the fireworks are for him! :D


----------



## x__amour

Skyebo said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I would not recommend castor oil! :haha:
> 
> Lol I have heard how absolutely disguisting it is- is that why? Hahaha. It didn't work for my aunt! Did NOTHING- not even make her sick.Click to expand...

It's really dangerous as it has been known to give you severe contractions and sometimes you don't have time to go to the hospital. It can also put your baby in distress with contractions on top of each other. It really, really varies on each person but yes, it is a laxative and will make you very sick! :sick:


----------



## Chrissy7411

x__amour said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm going to go overdue! :dohh:
> 
> Or maybe he wants to be born on the 4th! Then you can tell him the fireworks are for him! :DClick to expand...

Awh yeah. I remember how excited I was that his due date was July 4th. :cloud9: I'm getting so impatient, I'll have my bubs soon enough. :flow:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

My moms friend thinks I'm crazy because I said if Im constipated the days leading up to giving birth then before I leave for the hospital I'm going to do an enema.


----------



## vinteenage

Castor oil can severely dehydrate you and baby.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

x__amour said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I would not recommend castor oil! :haha:
> 
> Lol I have heard how absolutely disguisting it is- is that why? Hahaha. It didn't work for my aunt! Did NOTHING- not even make her sick.Click to expand...
> 
> It's really dangerous as it has been known to give you severe contractions and sometimes you don't have time to go to the hospital. It can also put your baby in distress with contractions on top of each other. It really, really varies on each person but yes, it is a laxative and will make you very sick! :sick:Click to expand...

Oh no :nope: I've never heard that before... Well i'll do everything else that they say brings on labor then :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

Skye, from a page or so ago, at the risk of sounding like a complete dunce... what's the horse costume for?!?

:blush:


----------



## we can't wait

Oh, and about the castor oil, I've heard all the bad things about it, as well. I definitey wouldn't recommend it. Not worth the risk, IMO! :flow:


----------



## birdiex

x__amour said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm going to go overdue! :dohh:
> 
> Or maybe he wants to be born on the 4th! Then you can tell him the fireworks are for him! :DClick to expand...

My first scan is on the fourth, even though it's not celebrated in the UK, i'm excited haha!


----------



## we can't wait

Yay! First scans are so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Awh yes, they are super exciting! I teared up at mine. :cloud9:


----------



## we can't wait

I did, too! I was half expecting them to tell me 'Just kidding, there's no baby in there.' So when there actually was, I got emotional. :cloud9:

:hugs:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Haha I know what you mean! I felt the same, when I actually saw him moving around all crazy and heard his heart beat, it was sooo emotional! :kiss: Daw, time goes by so quickly. :cloud9:


----------



## kittycat18

:rofl: Oh yeah Skye you told me to walk around whilst having sex and eating curry! That is what the donkey costume was for Kelly! So that me and Conor could fuck the whole way up the road whilst walking :rofl: Have to admit it would be a hilarious sight and Skye is very imaginative!!!

Me and Conor have been trying sex but I am sooo tight and lube isn't even helping! Not to mention it stings afterwards. I would try giving him a blowjob and swallowing the sperm but I hate the taste of it :sick:


----------



## Chrissy7411

kittycat18 said:


> :rofl: Oh yeah Skye you told me to walk around whilst having sex and eating curry! That is what the donkey costume was for Kelly! So that me and Conor could fuck the whole way up the road whilst walking :rofl: Have to admit it would be a hilarious sight and Skye is very imaginative!!!
> 
> Me and Conor have been trying sex but I am sooo tight and lube isn't even helping! Not to mention it stings afterwards. I would try giving him a blowjob and swallowing the sperm but I hate the taste of it :sick:

I know what you mean! When me and OH do have sex, it hurts so effing bad... But it eventually starts to feel good lol. ;) I can never give OH a blowjob... My gag reflex has gotten really bad... :oops:


----------



## kittycat18

Chrissy7411 said:


> I know what you mean! When me and OH do have sex, it hurts so effing bad... But it eventually starts to feel good lol. ;) I can never give OH a blowjob... My gag reflex has gotten really bad... :oops:

Yeah that's true. I found that if I lie up on my bed (its raised quite high because I would have always had back problems) on the edge and put 3 pillows underneath my back to snuggle down against then it is easier for us. I just put my legs up on his shoulders and he works away. Also, doggy style is great and again I just fold my arms and put my head down on 3 pillows so I have a bit of support!! :blush:
Nah it isn't my gag reflex, it's just I hate cum. It's disgusting!


----------



## Chrissy7411

kittycat18 said:


> Yeah that's true. I found that if I lie up on my bed (its raised quite high because I would have always had back problems) on the edge and put 3 pillows underneath my back to snuggle down against then it is easier for us. I just put my legs up on his shoulders and he works away. Also, doggy style is great and again I just fold my arms and put my head down on 3 pillows so I have a bit of support!! :blush:
> Nah it isn't my gag reflex, it's just I hate cum. It's disgusting!

I'm going to try this! :blush:


:rofl:


----------



## kittycat18

Chrissy7411 said:


> I'm going to try this! :blush:
> 
> 
> :rofl:

You should :winkwink: It is incredibly comfortable and I personally find it a lot more pleasurable because your body is elevated but your OH would have to enter your vagina a lot slower as it can be more painful/tighter in this position!!


----------



## chichestermum

you could always use cum as an overnight moisturiser if sex and blowjobs are off the menu! surely some would get absorbed! just make sure you dont go into full blown labour before getting a shower!! 


if anybody actually wants to try this then apparently the scalp is the most absorbent part of the skin especially after washing, i personally wouldnt wanna go all theres something about mary! but hey im no were near my due date yet and god knows i tried all sorts with DD so watch this space! haha! i may become a billionaire by selling cum conditioner :D

Chrissy you will have your baba soon enough :) and then you will miss being pregnant, us mummies eh! what are we like! xx good luck!


----------



## kittycat18

chichestermum said:


> *you could always use cum as an overnight moisturiser if sex and blowjobs are off the menu*! surely some would get absorbed! just make sure you dont go into full blown labour before getting a shower!!
> 
> 
> if anybody actually wants to try this then apparently the scalp is the most absorbent part of the skin especially after washing, i personally wouldnt wanna go all theres something about mary! but hey im no were near my due date yet and god knows i tried all sorts with DD so watch this space! haha! *i may become a billionaire by selling cum conditioner* :D

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: OHMYGOD!!!! THAT IS ABSOLUTELY HILARIOUS!!!!! I honestly would not try it though but who am I kidding... I may try it by the end :rofl:


----------



## chichestermum

kittycat18 said:


> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> *you could always use cum as an overnight moisturiser if sex and blowjobs are off the menu*! surely some would get absorbed! just make sure you dont go into full blown labour before getting a shower!!
> 
> 
> if anybody actually wants to try this then apparently the scalp is the most absorbent part of the skin especially after washing, i personally wouldnt wanna go all theres something about mary! but hey im no were near my due date yet and god knows i tried all sorts with DD so watch this space! haha! *i may become a billionaire by selling cum conditioner* :D
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: OHMYGOD!!!! THAT IS ABSOLUTELY HILARIOUS!!!!! I honestly would not try it though but who am I kidding... I may try it by the end :rofl:Click to expand...

never say never! haha! tho imagine how fab your hair would actually look! i mean after a (TMI) messy handjob my hands are 10 times softer than using moisturiser! haha! :blush:


----------



## kittycat18

chichestermum said:


> never say never! haha! tho imagine how fab your hair would actually look! i mean after a (TMI) messy handjob my hands are 10 times softer than using moisturiser! haha! :blush:

I can't even think about this it's making me kinda sick :haha:


----------



## chichestermum

kittycat18 said:


> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> never say never! haha! tho imagine how fab your hair would actually look! i mean after a (TMI) messy handjob my hands are 10 times softer than using moisturiser! haha! :blush:
> 
> I can't even think about this it's making me kinda sick :haha:Click to expand...

lol it is rather vile :( sorry about lowering the tone of the thread which includes horse costumes to dtd in! hahaha!! 
cum is horrible tho! (sorry to any men reading!) why couldn't it be made to smell like roses and tulips and be pink and glittery! 

...and itd be great if it could give us a tuneful lil warning before making its appearance! 
i know im asking too much tho 

Chrissy how about doing some squats? get gravity on your side! I done bed sqauts with DD the night before i went into labour, i was trying to ease my back pain but the labour was a bonus!! (tho i did do it 3 times a week so it could of been coincidence! but it was good practice for birthing positions!) have you nested yet? if not trick your body into thinking your nesting by cleaning up, get a good cd blaring, get dancing around and cleaning, that might get you going properly xxx


EDIT: on re reading the beginning of my post sounds a bit evil and nasty, its really not supposed to be, i wrote it whilst in fits of giggles! xxx

EDIT: it could just be my hormones or the way im reading it because i re read it again and it sounds fine, oh well at least im covered either way now ol! xxx


----------



## kittycat18

chichestermum said:


> lol it is rather vile :( sorry about lowering the tone of the thread which includes horse costumes to dtd in! hahaha!!
> cum is horrible tho! (sorry to any men reading!) why couldn't it be made to smell like roses and tulips and be pink and glittery!
> 
> ...and itd be great if it could give us a tuneful lil warning before making its appearance!
> i know im asking too much tho

I agree! It should be pink, taste like watermelon and be less sticky! Then I would actually like it :winkwink:


----------



## chichestermum

kittycat18 said:


> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> lol it is rather vile :( sorry about lowering the tone of the thread which includes horse costumes to dtd in! hahaha!!
> cum is horrible tho! (sorry to any men reading!) why couldn't it be made to smell like roses and tulips and be pink and glittery!
> 
> ...and itd be great if it could give us a tuneful lil warning before making its appearance!
> i know im asking too much tho
> 
> I agree! It should be pink, taste like watermelon and be less sticky! Then I would actually like it :winkwink:Click to expand...

ooo watermelon flavour! or change daily! 
monday-watermelon
tuesday-bubblegum
wednesday-candyfloss
thursday-chocolate
friday-toffee apples
i cant think of any more 4 sat and sunday... complete and utter blank going on! haha!! but anyway i think id be more willing not to have a 'headache' if this was the case!!
and yea deffo lose the icky sticky!


----------



## kittycat18

chichestermum said:


> ooo watermelon flavour! or change daily!
> monday-watermelon
> tuesday-bubblegum
> wednesday-candyfloss
> thursday-chocolate
> friday-toffee apples
> i cant think of any more 4 sat and sunday... complete and utter blank going on! haha!! but anyway i think id be more willing not to have a 'headache' if this was the case!!
> and yea deffo lose the icky sticky!

What about... Strawberry cheesecake for Saturday and Mint on Sunday (having a weird craving for mint ice-cream...)?? :winkwink:
Oh definitely loose the icky sticky hunni! YUCK!!


----------



## Chrissy7411

Haha oh my gosh! Cum conditioner! :rofl:


----------



## Chrissy7411

CUMDITIONER! :coolio:

:rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Chrissy7411 said:


> CUMDITIONER! :coolio:
> 
> :rofl:

Oh my gosh yessss cumditioner!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: 
loved coming back to this :thumbup: hahahah.
Kelly did you get it?? :) so no one can see that you're dtd but all the noise could just be making horse noises that seemed a bit off :rofl:


----------



## JLFKJS

Haha wow.. I came back to some interesting conversation!

:-=


----------



## Chrissy7411

JLFKJS said:


> Haha wow.. I came back to some interesting conversation!
> 
> :-=

Haha you shouldn't be too surprised. ;) 90% of threads go OT... We are some perverted pregnant girls! 

:rofl:


----------



## candicex

:rofl: Cumditioner? The newest invention for pregnant ladies about to pop. hahaha. :rofl:

If cum tasted like watermelon I would be so up in that! Yummm now I want watermelon! It's not in season here though :(!

Chrissy how are you not in proper labor yet?!?! Have you been doing your 'homework' like a good girl :lol: :rofl:


----------



## AriannasMama

This is what I did the day before I went into labor and I suggest you do the same :haha:

For lunch I had a bacon cheeseburger from Chili's which TMI but totally cleared me out. For dinner I had chili with hot sauce added then I took a long walk around the block. Midnight exactly my water broke and I went into labor! :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy7411

AriannasMama said:


> This is what I did the day before I went into labor and I suggest you do the same :haha:
> 
> For lunch I had a bacon cheeseburger from Chili's which TMI but totally cleared me out. For dinner I had chili with hot sauce added then I took a long walk around the block. Midnight exactly my water broke and I went into labor! :thumbup:

I'm going to do this! :thumbup:


----------



## we can't wait

I got off BnB for about four hours, at which point we were talking about our first scans... and I come back to 'cumditioner.' :rofl: Annddd, that's why I love you ladies! :lol: 
Chloé, thank you for sharing the purpose of the donkey costume. I somehow missed that! :dohh: In other news, Skye has an insane imagination! She's my new go-to girl for how to, ahem, discretely have sex while walking down the street. Although, I'm not sure a random donkey walking down the street is super discrete? :haha:
Back to the convo Chrissy & Chloé were having, I agree- towards the end of my pregnancy I was so swollen and tight that it stung afterwards. :( I'm pretty nervous to have PP sex.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:rofl: I'm sorry!!!!!


----------



## kittycat18

I would be the same Kelly! I am dreading have PP sex because O will just be absolutely terrified. I have no idea why, I just will :dohh: How silly of me...


----------



## chichestermum

kittycat18 said:


> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> ooo watermelon flavour! or change daily!
> monday-watermelon
> tuesday-bubblegum
> wednesday-candyfloss
> thursday-chocolate
> friday-toffee apples
> i cant think of any more 4 sat and sunday... complete and utter blank going on! haha!! but anyway i think id be more willing not to have a 'headache' if this was the case!!
> and yea deffo lose the icky sticky!
> 
> What about... Strawberry cheesecake for Saturday and Mint on Sunday (having a weird craving for mint ice-cream...)?? :winkwink:
> Oh definitely loose the icky sticky hunni! YUCK!!Click to expand...

oooo minty fresh that would be good! 
can we compromise on strawberry cheesecake haagen dazs ice cream? tho i think the ice cream is much more tempting than boy juice!! lol




Chrissy7411 said:


> CUMDITIONER! :coolio:
> 
> :rofl:

:haha: LOVE IT!!!!!

weak, limp, lifeless hair? try new liquid genetics cumditioner, a man made blend of prostaglandin and pink food dye with added glitter to give you that perfectly crazy woman looking hair do. 
perfect to slick back your hair when wearing horse or donkey costumes whilst participating in outdoor walking sex and the best thing to keep hair out of your face while doing the crazy pregnant woman walk up and down the drive and up and down stairs.

could you imagine the amount of men who would apply for the job of chief sperm donator!




Chrissy7411 said:


> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> Haha wow.. I came back to some interesting conversation!
> 
> :-=
> 
> Haha you shouldn't be too surprised. ;) 90% of threads go OT... We are some perverted pregnant girls!
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

at least its keeping you occupied since you still haven't decided to go in to labour! give your baby his official eviction note! 24 hours to get out or your going to eat a jar of jalapenos lol! xx


----------



## kittycat18

chichestermum said:


> oooo minty fresh that would be good!
> can we compromise on strawberry cheesecake haagen dazs ice cream? tho i think the ice cream is much more tempting than boy juice!! lol

:winkwink: I think we can compromise on that sweetheart! We should take our plans worldwide and change the taste of cum for the good of man kind!!


----------



## chichestermum

kittycat18 said:


> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> oooo minty fresh that would be good!
> can we compromise on strawberry cheesecake haagen dazs ice cream? tho i think the ice cream is much more tempting than boy juice!! lol
> 
> :winkwink: I think we can compromise on that sweetheart! We should take our plans worldwide and change the taste of cum for the good of man kind!!Click to expand...

for the good of womankind lol!

at least its something for us to do while were waiting for our babas to arrive! x


----------



## kittycat18

chichestermum said:
 

> for the good of womankind lol!
> 
> at least its something for us to do while were waiting for our babas to arrive! x

Ah yes you are right! Womankind :haha:
Well I am due in 1+6 weeks so we don't have much time... WE WILL HAVE TO DO IT NOW!!


----------



## chichestermum

kittycat18 said:


> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> for the good of womankind lol!
> 
> at least its something for us to do while were waiting for our babas to arrive! x
> 
> Ah yes you are right! Womankind :haha:
> Well I am due in 1+6 weeks so we don't have much time... WE WILL HAVE TO DO IT NOW!!Click to expand...

YIKES thats a lot of work to do in under 2 weeks! 
i have 17+5 days left but with a 3 yr old DD i dont get much done at the best of time! 
we will have to just work on our own men! resticting food intake to just watermelon, tho it probably will have a very undesired affect! lol!


----------



## kittycat18

Hmm this could be a tough one hunni...


----------



## Chrissy7411

chichestermum said:


> :haha: LOVE IT!!!!!
> 
> weak, limp, lifeless hair? try new liquid genetics cumditioner, a man made blend of prostaglandin and pink food dye with added glitter to give you that perfectly crazy woman looking hair do.
> perfect to slick back your hair when wearing horse or donkey costumes whilst participating in outdoor walking sex and the best thing to keep hair out of your face while doing the crazy pregnant woman walk up and down the drive and up and down stairs.
> 
> *could you imagine the amount of men who would apply for the job of chief sperm donator!*

OMG :rofl: 

ALL OF OUR OH/FOB's! :rofl:


chichestermum said:


> at least its keeping you occupied since you still haven't decided to go in to labour! give your baby his official eviction note! 24 hours to get out or your going to eat a jar of jalapenos lol! xx

:rofl: I'll just send a note up there, I'm sure he'll get it! :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

Chrissy7411 said:


> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> at least its keeping you occupied since you still haven't decided to go in to labour! give your baby his official eviction note! 24 hours to get out or your going to eat a jar of jalapenos lol! xx
> 
> :rofl: I'll just send a note up there, I'm sure he'll get it! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Message in a bottle?


----------



## emz_x

I've just read this thread and wtf!?! :haha:


----------



## LadyHutch

Oh good, glad I found this thread. I've kinda been watching for you to go into labor =)


----------



## chichestermum

kittycat18 said:


> Hmm this could be a tough one hunni...

were preggers we are tough, we can accomplish anything....well apart from going into proper labour coughChrissycough! xxxx


----------



## chichestermum

we can't wait said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> at least its keeping you occupied since you still haven't decided to go in to labour! give your baby his official eviction note! 24 hours to get out or your going to eat a jar of jalapenos lol! xx
> 
> :rofl: I'll just send a note up there, I'm sure he'll get it! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Message in a bottle?Click to expand...

NOOOO dont go sending anything up there, you dont wanna give him anything to read he will never come out! write it in your undies, he might get curious and come out to see what it says! lol! ... just dont try this at the same time as trying out the new hair care regime, if you went into labour and didnt have time for a shower you really would look like some crazy woman! xxx


----------



## kittycat18

chichestermum said:


> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm this could be a tough one hunni...
> 
> were preggers we are tough, we can accomplish anything....well apart from going into proper labour coughChrissycough! xxxxClick to expand...

Nicely said hunni :rofl: Yeah we all need to hurry up and pop because it's essential that I see all these cute babys :winkwink:


----------



## chichestermum

emz_x said:


> I've just read this thread and wtf!?! :haha:

:haha: this made me giggle soo much! this thread has really gone from 1 thing to another! id feel so sorry for anyone who read the OP and then went straight to last page, it would be sooo confusing! 
WTF is the perfect way to describe it haha! xx


----------



## chichestermum

kittycat18 said:


> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm this could be a tough one hunni...
> 
> were preggers we are tough, we can accomplish anything....well apart from going into proper labour coughChrissycough! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Nicely said hunni :rofl: Yeah we all need to hurry up and pop because it's essential that I see all these cute babys :winkwink:Click to expand...

Im still here for a long time! im gunna see soo many lil cuties! it will make me seriously jealous tho! lol! xx


----------



## kittycat18

chichestermum said:


> Im still here for a long time! im gunna see soo many lil cuties! it will make me seriously jealous tho! lol! xx

Oh yeah your right :nope: You have a good while to go yet! If I was back at that stage I would just be so upset and impatient :haha: x


----------



## we can't wait

I'm ready for all of you to pop so I have some more mommy buddies! I need more ladies over in teen parenting! 
Their threads aren't as much fun as the pregnancy side's. :lol:


----------



## x__amour

we can't wait said:


> I'm ready for all of you to pop so I have some more mommy buddies! I need more ladies over in teen parenting!
> Their threads aren't as much fun as the pregnancy side's. :lol:

HEY! :growlmad: :winkwink:


----------



## kittycat18

we can't wait said:


> I'm ready for all of you to pop so I have some more mommy buddies! I need more ladies over in teen parenting!
> Their threads aren't as much fun as the pregnancy side's. :lol:

Jeezzzz Kelly talk about offending an entire portion of the forum in one post :trouble::trouble:

*Whispers* I'll be over soon babes don't you worry yourself :drunk:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol too bad you guys have to wait a whole 3 months for me to pop over and have some crazy outragious thoughts for y'all!! Lol


----------



## we can't wait

Not you, Shannon! :hugs: Not anyone over there, specifically! I'm not trying to offend anyone. There's a huge ban on non-baby related posts over that right now. Not that babies aren't super interesting, but that gets pretty boring. There's so much drama over there, maybe some new faces would help? A lot of girls have kind of stopped posting over there just because it turns into an argument so easily. :nope: We need more fun, happy threads over there... but as most of you know, I'm not a very good thread-starter... just a commenter. ;)


----------



## kittycat18

If it's any consolation, I was just joking :winkwink: Plus you will have me and Chrissy soon! Plus Rachyroux and the other Kelly! I will still be living in Teenage Pregnancy so don't worry your not the only one! xx


----------



## we can't wait

Oh, I know you were only playing. :hugs: But after reading that a second time I realized that some of the parenting ladies could actually take offence from my post-- which was not my intention at all! I'm pretty excited for you and Chrissy to have your LO's! And you, too, Skye-- I just have to be a little more patient with waiting for Azaria. :flow:


----------



## kittycat18

Ok that's cool then because I always just mess around with people and I have such a ridiculous sense of humour that unfortunately at times people take me seriously when they really should not :smug:

I know. I will be too impatient waiting to see Azaria!!!! :cry:


----------



## we can't wait

If I ever think you are being a serious bitch I will give you a subtle hint. :finger: :finger: :finger:
:rofl: :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

I know you were only joking, Kelly. :hugs:


----------



## kittycat18

:rofl: Thanks hunni!


----------



## jc_catt

Wow... Just popped in here now... 
Cumditioner?
Donkey out fit?
Watermellon cum?
I think I just lost about a million brain cells reading this. 
AND I LOVE IT!:drunk:
:wohoo:


----------



## we can't wait

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Lmfao. I don't even know what to say anymore! :rofl:

I WANT MY BABY THOUGH. Only 5 days till my due date... I'm totally going to go overdue, I can feel it. :sad2:
I hate all these irregular contractions! Why must my Jace keep me waiting so long? :sad2:


----------



## kittycat18

Sorry for raping your thread Chrissy... it all got a little out of control :angelnot:


----------



## we can't wait

This is true... We all did kind of rape your thread, Chrissy. :blush:


----------



## birdiex

we can't wait said:


> This is true... We all did kind of rape your thread, Chrissy. :blush:

You nasty, evil perverts :rofl: :haha:

I've been getting some good laughs reading through it!


----------



## chichestermum

but the raped threads are always the best ones to read, and at least we all have something to laugh at whilst we wait for everyone to pop! ...which seems to be taking a hell of a long time! xx


----------



## chichestermum

jc_catt said:


> Wow... Just popped in here now...
> Cumditioner?
> Donkey out fit?
> Watermellon cum?
> I think I just lost about a million brain cells reading this.
> AND I LOVE IT!:drunk:
> :wohoo:

at least the thread title still goes! 
good news- new hair product
good news- new fashion :s
good news- watermelon flavoured cum (this is the best good news)


----------



## kittycat18

Yeah... I mean how else will we pass the days? :haha:


----------



## chichestermum

kittycat18 said:


> Yeah... I mean how else will we pass the days? :haha:

exactly! especially when sex is off the menu with all our uncomfortableness ... even if it is in a horse costume lol


----------



## kittycat18

chichestermum said:


> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah... I mean how else will we pass the days? :haha:
> 
> exactly! especially when sex is off the menu with all our uncomfortableness ... even if it is in a horse costume lolClick to expand...

I know :haha: Sex is definitely off the menu!! You in the UK hunni? :hugs:


----------



## chichestermum

kittycat18 said:


> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah... I mean how else will we pass the days? :haha:
> 
> exactly! especially when sex is off the menu with all our uncomfortableness ... even if it is in a horse costume lolClick to expand...
> 
> I know :haha: Sex is definitely off the menu!! You in the UK hunni? :hugs:Click to expand...

hehe our poor OH 9 months of only getting sex when WE want it and then ...months after because were afraid it will hurt and then ... months after we know its not going to hurt they still dont get any because 'YOUR NOT DOING THAT TO ME AGAIN!!' haha! :blush: these were my exact words after DD haha!!

yea im in the UK :) i live in west sussex :) ooo u live in ireland!? your baby is gunna have such a cute lil accent! xx


----------



## kittycat18

chichestermum said:


> hehe our poor OH 9 months of only getting sex when WE want it and then ...months after because were afraid it will hurt and then ... months after we know its not going to hurt they still dont get any because 'YOUR NOT DOING THAT TO ME AGAIN!!' haha! :blush: these were my exact words after DD haha!!
> 
> yea im in the UK :) i live in west sussex :) ooo u live in ireland!? your baby is gunna have such a cute lil accent! xx

Haha no they won't. I live between the north and south and don't have an accent... thank god :blush: xx


----------



## abbyg

good luck! hope he comes soon! :D :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## trinaestella

I haven't been on this for time, and you crossed my mind today so I was wondering how you was doing and then I saw this post.. congratulations babe! Hope everything goes well, this is all exciting :D


----------



## chichestermum

kittycat18 said:


> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> hehe our poor OH 9 months of only getting sex when WE want it and then ...months after because were afraid it will hurt and then ... months after we know its not going to hurt they still dont get any because 'YOUR NOT DOING THAT TO ME AGAIN!!' haha! :blush: these were my exact words after DD haha!!
> 
> yea im in the UK :) i live in west sussex :) ooo u live in ireland!? your baby is gunna have such a cute lil accent! xx
> 
> Haha no they won't. I live between the north and south and don't have an accent... thank god :blush: xxClick to expand...

hehehe between the north and the south, is that the long winded way of saying in the middle lol! I love the Irish accent! but i think every non irish person does! haha my mate at school had a boyfriend from ireland and his voice was the best bit about him haha!! i ended up making friends with all his mates just so that i could ring them up and talk to them and hear their accents! haha! how sad! 

i would also hate to have an accent tho, i grew up in liverpool! with all my family and friends being typical liverpudlians and having the stero typical scouse accent! i am so made up that i didnt seem to inherit it! haha! 

if u dnt have an accent then bubs prob wont either, they learn from us mummies :) but im sure he/she will still be a cutie! xx


----------



## Chrissy7411

Shame on you girls. ;)


----------



## kittycat18

chichestermum said:


> hehehe between the north and the south, is that the long winded way of saying in the middle lol! I love the Irish accent! but i think every non irish person does! haha my mate at school had a boyfriend from ireland and his voice was the best bit about him haha!! i ended up making friends with all his mates just so that i could ring them up and talk to them and hear their accents! haha! how sad!
> 
> i would also hate to have an accent tho, i grew up in liverpool! with all my family and friends being typical liverpudlians and having the stero typical scouse accent! i am so made up that i didnt seem to inherit it! haha!
> 
> if u dnt have an accent then bubs prob wont either, they learn from us mummies :) but im sure he/she will still be a cutie! xx

WELL the south of ireland is bigger than the north so I don't live in the middle of ireland BECAUSE TECHNICALLY the middle of ireland is in the south :winkwink: but yeah i live on the border between the north and the south!! xx


----------



## chichestermum

kittycat18 said:


> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> hehehe between the north and the south, is that the long winded way of saying in the middle lol! I love the Irish accent! but i think every non irish person does! haha my mate at school had a boyfriend from ireland and his voice was the best bit about him haha!! i ended up making friends with all his mates just so that i could ring them up and talk to them and hear their accents! haha! how sad!
> 
> i would also hate to have an accent tho, i grew up in liverpool! with all my family and friends being typical liverpudlians and having the stero typical scouse accent! i am so made up that i didnt seem to inherit it! haha!
> 
> if u dnt have an accent then bubs prob wont either, they learn from us mummies :) but im sure he/she will still be a cutie! xx
> 
> WELL the south of ireland is bigger than the north so I don't live in the middle of ireland BECAUSE TECHNICALLY the middle of ireland is in the south :winkwink: but yeah i live on the border between the north and the south!! xxClick to expand...

:dohh: lol can you tell im no good at geography! haha! im useless! i need a satnav to go the corner shop! lol!


----------



## chichestermum

Chrissy7411 said:


> Shame on you girls. ;)

:blush: Sorry Chrissy. please forgive us for invading your post, we promise to be behave betterer and not use the sex word again.

have you still not went into labour!? come on baby theres a big old world out here and lots of BNBers wanting to coo over your cutie lil face! xxx


----------



## we can't wait

Bahaha. "we won't use the sex word again." :rofl:


----------



## chichestermum

we can't wait said:


> Bahaha. "we won't use the sex word again." :rofl:

i was gunna just say the S word but i thought i should put the whole word since S could stand for anything with the way this thread is going! lol!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol I must say... I DO love this thread!! :) hahaha. You guys are AMAZING!! I get in a few months after all of us are gone from here someone will find this thread and bring it back up (you know how we get the most random old posts) well I can't wait to see what the new girls think of all of our amazing inventions :thumbup:


----------



## chichestermum

Skyebo said:


> Lol I must say... I DO love this thread!! :) hahaha. You guys are AMAZING!! I get in a few months after all of us are gone from here someone will find this thread and bring it back up (you know how we get the most random old posts) well I can't wait to see what the new girls think of all of our amazing inventions :thumbup:

LMAO poor girls! will be funny tho!! i think somebody (with a good memory) should bump it up in about 6 months just to make sure it gets re discovered and so that we all have a good old laugh and remember the old days when we were sitting around waiting for chrissy to give birth lol! xx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

chichestermum said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Lol I must say... I DO love this thread!! :) hahaha. You guys are AMAZING!! I get in a few months after all of us are gone from here someone will find this thread and bring it back up (you know how we get the most random old posts) well I can't wait to see what the new girls think of all of our amazing inventions :thumbup:
> 
> LMAO poor girls! will be funny tho!! i think somebody (with a good memory) should bump it up in about 6 months just to make sure it gets re discovered and so that we all have a good old laugh and remember the old days when we were sitting around waiting for chrissy to give birth lol! xxClick to expand...

Hahahahah I'll do it!!! I'm sure it'll slip my mind until my LO is a little bigger because I figure I'll be a bit busy- but I remember the most random things I'm sure I'll want to look back on all of my old posts eventually and then let all the new girls read how funny we were!!


----------



## chichestermum

Skyebo said:


> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Lol I must say... I DO love this thread!! :) hahaha. You guys are AMAZING!! I get in a few months after all of us are gone from here someone will find this thread and bring it back up (you know how we get the most random old posts) well I can't wait to see what the new girls think of all of our amazing inventions :thumbup:
> 
> LMAO poor girls! will be funny tho!! i think somebody (with a good memory) should bump it up in about 6 months just to make sure it gets re discovered and so that we all have a good old laugh and remember the old days when we were sitting around waiting for chrissy to give birth lol! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hahahahah I'll do it!!! I'm sure it'll slip my mind until my LO is a little bigger because I figure I'll be a bit busy- but I remember the most random things I'm sure I'll want to look back on all of my old posts eventually and then let all the new girls read how funny we were!!Click to expand...

were counting on you!! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

chichestermum said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Lol I must say... I DO love this thread!! :) hahaha. You guys are AMAZING!! I get in a few months after all of us are gone from here someone will find this thread and bring it back up (you know how we get the most random old posts) well I can't wait to see what the new girls think of all of our amazing inventions :thumbup:
> 
> LMAO poor girls! will be funny tho!! i think somebody (with a good memory) should bump it up in about 6 months just to make sure it gets re discovered and so that we all have a good old laugh and remember the old days when we were sitting around waiting for chrissy to give birth lol! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hahahahah I'll do it!!! I'm sure it'll slip my mind until my LO is a little bigger because I figure I'll be a bit busy- but I remember the most random things I'm sure I'll want to look back on all of my old posts eventually and then let all the new girls read how funny we were!!Click to expand...
> 
> were counting on you!! :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

Lol I got you guys!! :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Skye you are the chosen one! :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Chrissy7411 said:


> Skye you are the chosen one! :rofl:

Is it make me a total nerd for this to remind me of star wars?! "Luke... I am your father!"


----------



## Chrissy7411

May the force be with you! ;) ;) ;)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Chrissy7411 said:


> May the force be with you! ;) ;) ;)

:rofl: I don't think I've even ever seen that movie!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chrissy7411

WTF SKYE! I've seen every single one... :blush: They're long as hell though lol and confusing.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Chrissy7411 said:


> WTF SKYE! I've seen every single one... :blush: They're long as hell though lol and confusing.

Lol THAT is why I don't watch them! I always fall asleep! :rofl: I have seen space balls though!


----------



## chichestermum

Chrissy7411 said:


> May the force be with you! ;) ;) ;)

keep the force Chrissy! u need it to push out your bubsy! ... has it happened yet btw? lol xx


----------



## kittycat18

chichestermum said:


> :dohh: lol can you tell im no good at geography! haha! im useless! i need a satnav to go the corner shop! lol!

Well then you are just silly :smug: I don't have a satnav but I do have Google Maps and it's amazing feature for when you have absolutely no idea where to go looool!!


----------



## chichestermum

kittycat18 said:


> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: lol can you tell im no good at geography! haha! im useless! i need a satnav to go the corner shop! lol!
> 
> Well then* you are just silly* :smug: I don't have a satnav but I do have Google Maps and it's amazing feature for when you have absolutely no idea where to go looool!!Click to expand...

you couldnt be more right if you tried lol :blush: i have google maps on my phone but im too silly to remember it when i get lost so i usually end up knocking on the nearest door and asking if they could ring me a taxi :blush: im so silly its unbelievable! i really should remember to use google maps, it would make outings a hell of a lot cheaper lol! xx

EDIT: i dont actually take a sat nav out with me lol! but i could do with 1! maybe along with the cumditioner and flavoured cum we should also invent a buggy nav! id probably keep us in business on that 1! im a nightmare for losing things! objects and myself lol! xx


----------



## kittycat18

chichestermum said:


> you couldnt be more right if you tried lol :blush: i have google maps on my phone but im too silly to remember it when i get lost so i usually end up knocking on the nearest door and asking if they could ring me a taxi :blush: im so silly its unbelievable! i really should remember to use google maps, it would make outings a hell of a lot cheaper lol! xx
> 
> EDIT: i dont actually take a sat nav out with me lol! but i could do with 1! maybe along with the cumditioner and flavoured cum we should also invent a buggy nav! id probably keep us in business on that 1! im a nightmare for losing things! objects and myself lol! xx

Well I don't have Google maps on my phone but if I have my heart set on somewhere then I just type it into Google and find the directions with my house as the starting point before I leave. I don't have a satnav in my car but to be honest, I think it would do more evil than it would good in my case but I get utterly confused with road signs and directions! :dohh:

I am the same hunni. I forget everything. I guarantee you that everyday I leave my house, I forget at least one thing on a good day and maybe 5-6 things on a bad day! I am a complete disaster. I feel sorry for my little baby... I will probably end up forgetting their clothes one day or their changing bag... or even worse, put their clothes on and forget the nappy :dohh:


----------



## chichestermum

kittycat18 said:


> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> you couldnt be more right if you tried lol :blush: i have google maps on my phone but im too silly to remember it when i get lost so i usually end up knocking on the nearest door and asking if they could ring me a taxi :blush: im so silly its unbelievable! i really should remember to use google maps, it would make outings a hell of a lot cheaper lol! xx
> 
> EDIT: i dont actually take a sat nav out with me lol! but i could do with 1! maybe along with the cumditioner and flavoured cum we should also invent a buggy nav! id probably keep us in business on that 1! im a nightmare for losing things! objects and myself lol! xx
> 
> Well I don't have Google maps on my phone but if I have my heart set on somewhere then I just type it into Google and find the directions with my house as the starting point before I leave. I don't have a satnav in my car but to be honest, I think it would do more evil than it would good in my case but I get utterly confused with road signs and directions! :dohh:
> 
> I am the same hunni. I forget everything. I guarantee you that everyday I leave my house, I forget at least one thing on a good day and maybe 5-6 things on a bad day! I am a complete disaster. I feel sorry for my little baby... I will probably end up forgetting their clothes one day or their changing bag... or even worse, put their clothes on and forget the nappy :dohh:Click to expand...

lol my rubbish sense of direction has put me off learning to drive! i dread to think how far i could get in a car and how far away i would be lost!! 

:blush: iv put clothes and no nappy on DD before today, i oly realise when i took her out of her pram half hour later to give her a feed and she was soaked! terrible mummy! at least it was a hot day tho! and luckily i had spare clothes and tonnes of wipes!
i forget everything tho! i went to visit my parents about a year ago and went out on a boat over the mersey, i forgot to refill the change bag so there was no nappies and i forgot to put spare clothes in, that day DD decided to have the runs and it squirted out her nappy! i was in the changing room and had the nappy off her and in the bin b4 i noticed! my mum had to run the shop 4 nappies while i stayed in the changing room for half an hour waiting! we couldnt get her usual nappies as the nearest and only shop for miles was a netto, so we had netto own brand nappies that were a size small and we put knots in the arms of my cardi, put her legs in them and then buttoned the it up over her bum and tucked it in under her top and then tied my headscarf arund her waist to keep the cardi on! luckily the pram was clean and we could hide the disaster! but i still felt awful all the way home! lol! 

Luckily for me im a SAHM so dont have to go out often enough to make forgetting things a habit! lol! xxxx


----------



## kittycat18

chichestermum said:


> lol my rubbish sense of direction has put me off learning to drive! i dread to think how far i could get in a car and how far away i would be lost!!
> 
> :blush: iv put clothes and no nappy on DD before today, i oly realise when i took her out of her pram half hour later to give her a feed and she was soaked! terrible mummy! at least it was a hot day tho! and luckily i had spare clothes and tonnes of wipes!
> i forget everything tho! i went to visit my parents about a year ago and went out on a boat over the mersey, i forgot to refill the change bag so there was no nappies and i forgot to put spare clothes in, that day DD decided to have the runs and it squirted out her nappy! i was in the changing room and had the nappy off her and in the bin b4 i noticed! my mum had to run the shop 4 nappies while i stayed in the changing room for half an hour waiting! we couldnt get her usual nappies as the nearest and only shop for miles was a netto, so we had netto own brand nappies that were a size small and we put knots in the arms of my cardi, put her legs in them and then buttoned the it up over her bum and tucked it in under her top and then tied my headscarf arund her waist to keep the cardi on! luckily the pram was clean and we could hide the disaster! but i still felt awful all the way home! lol!
> 
> Luckily for me im a SAHM so dont have to go out often enough to make forgetting things a habit! lol! xxxx

Oh I was like this as-well. I have a terrible sense of direction and always have. Not to mention my extreme fear of cars and driving. I have known too many people killed in car accidents and always refused to learn to drive but that changed when I found out I was pregnant because I knew I would need my car to take my baby to nice places, to get the shopping, to go to College and take the baby to nursery. My OH doesn't drive you see and couldn't afford a car. So I did my lessons, did my test, got a car, insured it, taxed it and never looked back. Only passed in May but feels like a lot longer and I love the freedom of being able to go where I want and when I want :happydance:

Oh my god that sounds like something I will end up doing. You must have felt sooo terrible that day but don't worry too much because these things happen! I will let you know if I do anything silly as-well :haha:


----------



## chichestermum

kittycat18 said:


> Oh I was like this as-well. I have a terrible sense of direction and always have. Not to mention my extreme fear of cars and driving. I have known too many people killed in car accidents and always refused to learn to drive but that changed when I found out I was pregnant because I knew I would need my car to take my baby to nice places, to get the shopping, to go to College and take the baby to nursery. My OH doesn't drive you see and couldn't afford a car. So I did my lessons, did my test, got a car, insured it, taxed it and never looked back. Only passed in May but feels like a lot longer and I love the freedom of being able to go where I want and when I want :happydance:
> 
> Oh my god that sounds like something I will end up doing. You must have felt sooo terrible that day but don't worry too much because these things happen! I will let you know if I do anything silly as-well :haha:

i dont have any fear of cars or known anyone killed in car accidents, its just my direction that puts me right off lol! 
OH doesnt drive either, its hard work getting around but we manage it, buses, trains and taxis whichever 1 we get it is hard work but worth it as now DD loves them so much that she sees it as a fun adventure and so when baby 2 comes along even just a trip to the local shops in a taxi will be like a fun adventure for her and something i can easily manage on a bad day lol! shopping is a nightmare tho! not being able to choose your own fruit and meat etc is horrible, we do it all online, we started off with sainsburys and 6/10 the stuff they brought was good and what we would choose ourselves, but then we found Ocado and oh my gosh! im in love! getting a shopping delivery is like having an affair! nobody seems to understand my shopping habbits better than Mr Ocado lmao! everything is always perfecto! plus the drivers bring the bags into the kitchen!!:happydance: which saves me a lot of back ache lol!

i felt awful! made worse by the fact that both my mum and nan were there and had both been saying all morning that i was being too 'perfect' as a mum because i hadnt left DD anywere and forgot about her by accident or that i hadnt accidently dropped her or got fed up and left her with somebody else (i'd hate to know what my up bringing was when i was a baby since they think thats the norm!) and the fact that she could pronounce a lot of words really well, count to 10 and had some independence was me being a show off lol! so when that happened suddenly i was the worst ever because they had never heard any1 of not bringing spare clothes or nappies out! obv they were joking but at the time when i was so upset because i had done it, it was the worst thing they could of said! i dont worry about it now, i laugh because it was funny! DD was fine and didnt care so i dont stress over it lol! im sure il be forgetting much more when baby number 2 comes along! il probably forget to dress her or something lol! or il do the impossible and leave her feed at home! hahaha!! whoops i forgot to pack my boobies! lol! xx


----------



## kittycat18

chichestermum said:


> i dont have any fear of cars or known anyone killed in car accidents, its just my direction that puts me right off lol!
> OH doesnt drive either, its hard work getting around but we manage it, buses, trains and taxis whichever 1 we get it is hard work but worth it as now DD loves them so much that she sees it as a fun adventure and so when baby 2 comes along even just a trip to the local shops in a taxi will be like a fun adventure for her and something i can easily manage on a bad day lol! shopping is a nightmare tho! not being able to choose your own fruit and meat etc is horrible, we do it all online, we started off with sainsburys and 6/10 the stuff they brought was good and what we would choose ourselves, but then we found Ocado and oh my gosh! im in love! getting a shopping delivery is like having an affair! nobody seems to understand my shopping habbits better than Mr Ocado lmao! everything is always perfecto! plus the drivers bring the bags into the kitchen!!:happydance: which saves me a lot of back ache lol!
> 
> i felt awful! made worse by the fact that both my mum and nan were there and had both been saying all morning that i was being too 'perfect' as a mum because i hadnt left DD anywere and forgot about her by accident or that i hadnt accidently dropped her or got fed up and left her with somebody else (i'd hate to know what my up bringing was when i was a baby since they think thats the norm!) and the fact that she could pronounce a lot of words really well, count to 10 and had some independence was me being a show off lol! so when that happened suddenly i was the worst ever because they had never heard any1 of not bringing spare clothes or nappies out! obv they were joking but at the time when i was so upset because i had done it, it was the worst thing they could of said! i dont worry about it now, i laugh because it was funny! DD was fine and didnt care so i dont stress over it lol! im sure il be forgetting much more when baby number 2 comes along! il probably forget to dress her or something lol! or il do the impossible and leave her feed at home! hahaha!! whoops i forgot to pack my boobies! lol! xx

See I couldn't survive without my car because there is only one train line that goes from the south of Ireland and ends in the North. It only stops at a few towns and the last train home from the city to my town is 6pm :dohh: The buses are also very unreliable with time and cost like £12 for adult to the city. Plus they only go to the central station which could be a very long walk to a shopping centre :dohh: Taxis in my town are £4 and then £1 for each individual stop. It's too expensive. And to the city it's £90 :dohh: What a joke.

LOL THAT'S HILARIOUS! :rofl: I would turn around and say I forgot my boobs just for a wee laugh! What age are you hunni? x


----------



## chichestermum

kittycat18 said:


> See I couldn't survive without my car because there is only one train line that goes from the south of Ireland and ends in the North. It only stops at a few towns and the last train home from the city to my town is 6pm :dohh: The buses are also very unreliable with time and cost like £12 for adult to the city. Plus they only go to the central station which could be a very long walk to a shopping centre :dohh: Taxis in my town are £4 and then £1 for each individual stop. It's too expensive. And to the city it's £90 :dohh: What a joke.
> 
> LOL THAT'S HILARIOUS! :rofl: I would turn around and say I forgot my boobs just for a wee laugh! What age are you hunni? x

jeez thats expensive! our trains are always late/cancelled as are the buses but the way i see it is that im not actually in a rush to get anywhere so it doesnt matter lol! our regular buses have a lunch break which is annoying and they stop at 6 also, but my rule has always been to be in b4 6 for dinner, bath, bedtime routine so we never miss it lol! Our taxis are never more than £15 to town, usually we get discounts because we use them so much haha! terrible when you can jump in a can and they say you going home? and drive without asking were home is haha!

haha i would attempt to say it, but it would be a bit obvious that i blatantly havn't haha! i have mammoth boobies anyway b4 theyre filled with milk haha! so itd be a pretty lame joke when the feeding equipment is staring them in the face! haha!

Im 21 :) not really a teen but im classing myself as a tween just so its cool to hang out in this section :D this section is a lot more fun than the trimesters lol! how old are you? if you dont mind me asking lol! xx


----------



## kittycat18

chichestermum said:


> jeez thats expensive! our trains are always late/cancelled as are the buses but the way i see it is that im not actually in a rush to get anywhere so it doesnt matter lol! our regular buses have a lunch break which is annoying and they stop at 6 also, but my rule has always been to be in b4 6 for dinner, bath, bedtime routine so we never miss it lol! Our taxis are never more than £15 to town, usually we get discounts because we use them so much haha! terrible when you can jump in a can and they say you going home? and drive without asking were home is haha!
> 
> haha i would attempt to say it, but it would be a bit obvious that i blatantly havn't haha! i have mammoth boobies anyway b4 theyre filled with milk haha! so itd be a pretty lame joke when the feeding equipment is staring them in the face! haha!
> 
> Im 21 :) not really a teen but im classing myself as a tween just so its cool to hang out in this section :D this section is a lot more fun than the trimesters lol! how old are you? if you dont mind me asking lol! xx

I think it's all too expensive. Even your prices as-well! I would much rather save the money for petrol because I will need my car constantly when the baby is here :shrug: Oh I always had big boobs as-well but now they are even bigger! They went from a D to almost an F in pregnancy. Depressing. Oh and don't worry hunni, there are women in this section who are your age or older. I am 18 and no of course I don't mind you asking :hugs: x


----------



## chichestermum

kittycat18 said:


> I think it's all too expensive. Even your prices as-well! I would much rather save the money for petrol because I will need my car constantly when the baby is here :shrug: Oh I always had big boobs as-well but now they are even bigger! They went from a D to almost an F in pregnancy. Depressing. Oh and don't worry hunni, there are women in this section who are your age or older. I am 18 and no of course I don't mind you asking :hugs: x

yea spose really having a car would be cheaper, but its the initial cost of having to take lessons, take test, buy car, insurance, pink seat covers and whatever else you need for a car lol! oo dont forget the sat nav lol! and we couldn't afford all that with all our bills and rent etc.

i went from a d to an f with DD and then they went back down to a e and this time i havnt been measured, iv just given up wearing bras as theyre so sore right now, im living in sports bras haha! those half vesty type 1s lol! im dreading to get measured b4 birth 4 my nursing bras lol! probably be better just buying 2 hammocks and stitching them together lol!

I was 18 when i had DD :) everybody said it was going to be sooo hard! but i thought it was quite easy (compared to my expectations!) i think its fab that i had so much energy and the sleepless nights didnt bother me lol! xx


----------



## kittycat18

chichestermum said:


> yea spose really having a car would be cheaper, but its the initial cost of having to take lessons, take test, buy car, insurance, pink seat covers and whatever else you need for a car lol! oo dont forget the sat nav lol! and we couldn't afford all that with all our bills and rent etc.
> 
> i went from a d to an f with DD and then they went back down to a e and this time i havnt been measured, iv just given up wearing bras as theyre so sore right now, im living in sports bras haha! those half vesty type 1s lol! im dreading to get measured b4 birth 4 my nursing bras lol! probably be better just buying 2 hammocks and stitching them together lol!
> 
> I was 18 when i had DD :) everybody said it was going to be sooo hard! but i thought it was quite easy (compared to my expectations!) i think its fab that i had so much energy and the sleepless nights didnt bother me lol! xx

Well my mummy paid for my provisional lessons, my theory test and my practical test (...which I had to take 4 times because I can't help but panic :roll:). I paid for my lessons myself (needed 29), bought my car, paid for my tax and paid for my insurance. It can be very expensive for petrol but it's honestly worth it :happydance: LAWWWWL BOOBIES!!

Really? I think I will be the same. I would prefer to have children younger because of the extra energy and being able to cope with sleep deprivation. x


----------



## chichestermum

kittycat18 said:


> Well my mummy paid for my provisional lessons, my theory test and my practical test (...which I had to take 4 times because I can't help but panic :roll:). I paid for my lessons myself (needed 29), bought my car, paid for my tax and paid for my insurance. It can be very expensive for petrol but it's honestly worth it :happydance: LAWWWWL BOOBIES!!
> 
> Really? I think I will be the same. I would prefer to have children younger because of the extra energy and being able to cope with sleep deprivation. x

oooo lucky you! i had moved out from home by 17 and adamant to do everything on my own so she offered a few times to pay for lessons but i turned them down lol! plus if i drove she would expect me to drive the 300 miles to go visit them! lol! 

i think we should be able to retire our boobies when they are not in use! my back went from that of an 18 year old to that of a 90 year old when i had to lug around the extra booby weight with DD and its just got steadily worse lol! 

i deffo found it easy, my expectations were really bad tho, i thought she would cry constantly and want feeding and changing non stop and be general hard work both physically and mentally but it wasnt half as bad as i thought it would be! i thought i was going to need so much help in the first few weeks that i asked my mum to come stay for 2 weeks in a hotel down the road so she would be there to help me if i needed it and help out during the day with housework and cooking etc but i managed to do all the house work, get me and baby dressed and even make a marinade for whatever meat we were having for dinner that night before my mum had even got to mine each morning! so i didnt need her, she was more hindrance than help lol! it was nice having someone to talk to tho to bring me back to normal conversation and keep my brain from just saying mummy wummy lovey woves you soo muchy poo lol! i think our youngness really does help! 
my birth was really quite ok too, i thought it would be terrible since my mum had told me her birth stories of being in birth for hours and hours and MIL told me hers about being in labour for a week in hospital! and granny in law told me hers were she had given birth after a 2 week long labour to a ridiculously huge baby that looked like a 3-6 month old in her house with just her neighbour for help!! i was dreading it! and theres me go in at 11ish give birth at 4am ish and home by tea that night lol! i think our bodies just cope better, plus we have a certain determination because were young and stubborn and have to have things our way :haha:

well i had DD at 18, this bab il b 21 so both still young, but me and OH decided we want to have another baby once i hit 28+ and considering both DD and this pregnancy took 2 years to happen il probably be 30 and having the next, im dreading to think how il manage to cope since iv had it so easy since im young (not saying that older mummies have it hard because their age, just that its not what im used to) xxxx
xx


----------



## chichestermum

Chrissy.... have you had your baby yet? you havnt been shouting at us for stealing your thread for a while! xxxx


----------



## mariep

chichestermum said:


> Chrissy.... have you had your baby yet? you havnt been shouting at us for stealing your thread for a while! xxxx

Her Facebook:

So I've been in the hospital since about 9:39 last night and I'm now 9 cm dilated. Jace will be here soon!!! :D





I'm so excited for her. 2 months better go fast for me. HAhha


----------



## vinteenage

Oh my gosh, good for her!

She must be drugged up though. :haha: No way was I able to type when 9cm, I was screaming!


----------



## JLFKJS

mariep said:


> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> Chrissy.... have you had your baby yet? you havnt been shouting at us for stealing your thread for a while! xxxx
> 
> Her Facebook:
> 
> So I've been in the hospital since about 9:39 last night and I'm now 9 cm dilated. Jace will be here soon!!! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited for her. 2 months better go fast for me. HAhhaClick to expand...


Thanks for the update! :thumbup:


----------



## mariep

JLFKJS said:


> mariep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> Chrissy.... have you had your baby yet? you havnt been shouting at us for stealing your thread for a while! xxxx
> 
> Her Facebook:
> 
> So I've been in the hospital since about 9:39 last night and I'm now 9 cm dilated. Jace will be here soon!!! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited for her. 2 months better go fast for me. HAhhaClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Anytime, and that was about an hour ago so who knows whats happening now.


----------



## vinteenage

If it was an hour ago I'd bet she's at least pushing, if he's not here by now! 8-10cm goes quick. Hopefully he slides out easy for her.


----------



## Rachyroux

Aww this is so exciting! Good luck Chrissy :flow:


----------



## daydreamerx

ahhh good luck chrissy! :D


----------



## lov3hat3

awww good luck!! xx


----------



## kittycat18

chichestermum said:


> oooo lucky you! i had moved out from home by 17 and adamant to do everything on my own so she offered a few times to pay for lessons but i turned them down lol! plus if i drove she would expect me to drive the 300 miles to go visit them! lol!
> 
> i think we should be able to retire our boobies when they are not in use! my back went from that of an 18 year old to that of a 90 year old when i had to lug around the extra booby weight with DD and its just got steadily worse lol!
> 
> i deffo found it easy, my expectations were really bad tho, i thought she would cry constantly and want feeding and changing non stop and be general hard work both physically and mentally but it wasnt half as bad as i thought it would be! i thought i was going to need so much help in the first few weeks that i asked my mum to come stay for 2 weeks in a hotel down the road so she would be there to help me if i needed it and help out during the day with housework and cooking etc but i managed to do all the house work, get me and baby dressed and even make a marinade for whatever meat we were having for dinner that night before my mum had even got to mine each morning! so i didnt need her, she was more hindrance than help lol! it was nice having someone to talk to tho to bring me back to normal conversation and keep my brain from just saying mummy wummy lovey woves you soo muchy poo lol! i think our youngness really does help!
> my birth was really quite ok too, i thought it would be terrible since my mum had told me her birth stories of being in birth for hours and hours and MIL told me hers about being in labour for a week in hospital! and granny in law told me hers were she had given birth after a 2 week long labour to a ridiculously huge baby that looked like a 3-6 month old in her house with just her neighbour for help!! i was dreading it! and theres me go in at 11ish give birth at 4am ish and home by tea that night lol! i think our bodies just cope better, plus we have a certain determination because were young and stubborn and have to have things our way :haha:
> 
> well i had DD at 18, this bab il b 21 so both still young, but me and OH decided we want to have another baby once i hit 28+ and considering both DD and this pregnancy took 2 years to happen il probably be 30 and having the next, im dreading to think how il manage to cope since iv had it so easy since im young (not saying that older mummies have it hard because their age, just that its not what im used to) xxx

Well I still live at home but I am hoping to move out when the baby is born. I will probably give myself a little while to get used to having the baby and get into a routine with them. Can't wait to move in with my OH :happydance:

Really? I feel relieved after reading that because I honestly don't know what to initially expect! Everyone tell you what to expect but every baby is different like... xx


----------



## kittycat18

CONGRATULATIONS CHRISSY :happydance: Your finally going to have your little man soon enough!!! I am so jealous :haha: xx


----------



## Rachyroux

I am also very jealous! can't wait to hear how everything goes & to see Jace. Go Chrissy! :hugs:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Yay Chrissy congratulations<3


----------



## merakola

Congrats hun!!! He is absolutely gorgeous!!!:flower:


----------



## we can't wait

Congratulations, Chrissy! Jace is a cutie! :happydance:


----------



## mariep

.´¯`.(Congratulations) .´¯`.
He is so darn cute. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## vinteenage

Ah boo. I'm not friends with her on FB. Congratulations!


----------



## Rachyroux

Bah I don't have facebook. Congratulations Chrissy!! xxx


----------



## Shannyxox

Congratulations :D !! xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

Congrats!!


----------



## Lexilove

Congrats! I'm sure he's gorgeous :)


----------



## daydreamerx

i want to see him! congrats :) :flower:


----------



## kittycat18

Congratulations Chrissy he is absolutely gorgeous! You are now officially a MILF :winkwink: xx


----------



## SapphireCrush

Grats!!! :)


----------



## x__amour

CONGRATS CHRISSY!!! He is SOOO gorgeous! :D :D :D
:hugs:


----------



## JLFKJS

Can someone ask her permission to upload a pic on BNB? I wanna see this little cutie!!


----------



## chichestermum

Awwwww congrats Chirissy!! im sure he is gorgeous!! 
wishing you a speedy recovery! xxxxxx


----------



## chichestermum

kittycat18 said:


> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> oooo lucky you! i had moved out from home by 17 and adamant to do everything on my own so she offered a few times to pay for lessons but i turned them down lol! plus if i drove she would expect me to drive the 300 miles to go visit them! lol!
> 
> i think we should be able to retire our boobies when they are not in use! my back went from that of an 18 year old to that of a 90 year old when i had to lug around the extra booby weight with DD and its just got steadily worse lol!
> 
> i deffo found it easy, my expectations were really bad tho, i thought she would cry constantly and want feeding and changing non stop and be general hard work both physically and mentally but it wasnt half as bad as i thought it would be! i thought i was going to need so much help in the first few weeks that i asked my mum to come stay for 2 weeks in a hotel down the road so she would be there to help me if i needed it and help out during the day with housework and cooking etc but i managed to do all the house work, get me and baby dressed and even make a marinade for whatever meat we were having for dinner that night before my mum had even got to mine each morning! so i didnt need her, she was more hindrance than help lol! it was nice having someone to talk to tho to bring me back to normal conversation and keep my brain from just saying mummy wummy lovey woves you soo muchy poo lol! i think our youngness really does help!
> my birth was really quite ok too, i thought it would be terrible since my mum had told me her birth stories of being in birth for hours and hours and MIL told me hers about being in labour for a week in hospital! and granny in law told me hers were she had given birth after a 2 week long labour to a ridiculously huge baby that looked like a 3-6 month old in her house with just her neighbour for help!! i was dreading it! and theres me go in at 11ish give birth at 4am ish and home by tea that night lol! i think our bodies just cope better, plus we have a certain determination because were young and stubborn and have to have things our way :haha:
> 
> well i had DD at 18, this bab il b 21 so both still young, but me and OH decided we want to have another baby once i hit 28+ and considering both DD and this pregnancy took 2 years to happen il probably be 30 and having the next, im dreading to think how il manage to cope since iv had it so easy since im young (not saying that older mummies have it hard because their age, just that its not what im used to) xxx
> 
> Well I still live at home but I am hoping to move out when the baby is born. I will probably give myself a little while to get used to having the baby and get into a routine with them. Can't wait to move in with my OH :happydance:
> 
> Really? I feel relieved after reading that because I honestly don't know what to initially expect! Everyone tell you what to expect but every baby is different like... xxClick to expand...

hehe moving in with OHs is the fun bit, all their little irritating things seem to be hundreds of times worse! especially in those first few months lol!! 

people always tell you how its gunna be and whats going to happen how your going to feel etc but it just depends on how you look at it and how you deal with changes, Just take everything as it comes, dont get stressed over anything until it happens, thats what i done, everyone kept telling me how awful colic was and that i should prepare myself for it, but i just ignored it until she did get it and then dealt with it when i had to and it wasnt as bad as anybody was saying. 

everybody always says you get flung in the deep end with a baby, but its not that bad, a new born baby only wants to eat, sleep, be clean, have cuddles and be loved, the cuddles and love come naturally, you have the food, and after that sleep usually follows, all you have to remember to do is change the nappy and keep him/her clean. things get harder as you go along and your baby needs more, but by the time you need to learn something else the other things are embedded in your brain and become 2nd nature.

As long as you have confidence in yourself your baby will have confidence in you and you will both figure things out together. :) xxx


----------



## kimmy04

Yay congrats!! Hope everything went smoothly and you can update us all with some pictures and your story soon!!


----------

